# New tool belt



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

the helper to carry it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would get this pouch.
http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5165.html

And this belt.http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5415.html


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> the helper to carry it.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I would get this pouch.
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5165.html
> 
> And this belt.http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5415.html


I second that, and would add a five tier nail pouch and a home depot nail apron.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I second that, and would add a five tier nail pouch and a home depot nail apron.


 I use this nail apron.http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...0101&langId=-1&productId=111787&storeId=10051


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the cheapies from home depot, I keep wire nuts on one side, 6 and 8 32s and other miscellaneous screws on the other.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I like the cheapies from home depot, I keep wire nuts on one side, 6 and 8 32s and other miscellaneous screws on the other.


 If you ever tried it you would never go back. No more tying it around you it just snaps together and has 4 pockets, hammer loop and a couple other small pockets.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

*this one*

what about this tool pouch?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_263959-1492...1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=awp
looks good.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> what about this tool pouch?
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_263959-1492...1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=awp
> looks good.


 I'll pass on that one and stick to the one posted in post #3.:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I'll pass on that one and stick to the one posted in post #3.:thumbsup:


 The pouch on #3 is very good and I like it thanks. 
Why not the awp one?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> The pouch on #3 is very good and I like it thanks.
> Why not the awp one?


I just don't like it.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

what about this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5719-PowerLine-19-Pocket-Cordura/dp/B0000YHS2Y
it´s klein and is made of nylon


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5719-PowerLine-19-Pocket-Cordura/dp/B0000YHS2Y
> it´s klein and is made of nylon


 I like that one, but not as good as the other one. I like the leather pouch's better. I have had that leather Klein tool pouch for about 13 years and it is still kicking. I have known guys with that nylon or canvas on that has already tore up.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

and which pouch should I buy to carry wire nuts, and nait, etc.?


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Josue said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5719-PowerLine-19-Pocket-Cordura/dp/B0000YHS2Y
> it´s klein and is made of nylon


I have a set like this...one on each side and hammer loop on back...used to have a klein soft bag on the back also but left it in a gangbox...anyhow tho mine aren't klein they are very similar and I have had them for around 8 years....it's pretty much what is comfortable for you and how much you like or want to carry, myself, I can't stand the hard leather klein and have too many male ego issues to be caught wearing anything labeld "apron":laughing:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Josue said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5719-PowerLine-19-Pocket-Cordura/dp/B0000YHS2Y
> it´s klein and is made of nylon


http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5710.html

heres the whole set up, I am sure you can find it on ebay for cheaper, maybe even find a good used set up.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Heres my set up

I am considering switching to a soft white leather pouch, I know klein makes one for tools, but they don't make one for screws, staples, etc. Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mikeg_05 said:


> Heres my set up
> 
> I am considering switching to a soft white leather pouch, I know klein makes one for tools, but they don't make one for screws, staples, etc. Anyone know where to find one?


cold yo post more pictures of the big pouch?
I really have to be convinced if I want to buy it.
thanks
the one with the pliers.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Josue said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5719-PowerLine-19-Pocket-Cordura/dp/B0000YHS2Y
> it´s klein and is made of nylon


I've got that one, I don't use it. It's nice, just a little to big for me. It's almost new, I'll sell it to you for $25+ shipping. My zip code is 28105.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> Heres my set up
> 
> I am considering switching to a soft white leather pouch, I know klein makes one for tools, but they don't make one for screws, staples, etc. Anyone know where to find one?


What is it that you guys do with all of these "bags"? What do you keep in there? I see carpenters using them but usually electricians have a cotton nail apron with maybe a setup for trimming out and maybe another one for hanging fixtures.
Seems like way over kill...
What do those bags weigh in at when they are fully loaded?


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

jrannis said:


> What is it that you guys do with all of these "bags"? What do you keep in there? I see carpenters using them but usually electricians have a cotton nail apron with maybe a setup for trimming out and maybe another one for hanging fixtures.
> Seems like way over kill...
> What do those bags weigh in at when they are fully loaded?


I have a tool box so I carry whatever I need for whatever I am working on and leave the rest in the box.....hand tools on the right..wirenuts and self-tappers etc. on the left and I used the soft bag on the back to carry couplings/connectors/staples etc....even have a holster on the front for my Bosch 9.6:thumbsup:.....although if i have a cart available I am totally fine with not wearing the bags...


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> I've got that one, I don't use it. It's nice, just a little to big for me. It's almost new, I'll sell it to you for $25+ shipping. My zip code is 28105.


great deal
let me think about it and I´ll send you a private message.
is that ok?
What do you mean with that it is a bit large for you.
thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I use this nail apron.http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...0101&langId=-1&productId=111787&storeId=10051


 


Thanks for posting:thumbsup: just ordered one off of Ebay

appreciate it


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a klein leather pouch till someone relieved me of them.
They do not make the style I had anymore and I really don't like the way the pockets are layed out in the new ones so I bought a cheap commercial electric pouch which is canvas or something. I actually like it now. Keep in mind I carry my pouch in a husky bag with my testers, a hammer and bosch 10.8. I lay my pouch on the ground near where I am working. I hate wearing one.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I had a klein leather pouch till someone relieved me of them.
> They do not make the style I had anymore and I really don't like the way the pockets are layed out in the new ones so I bought a cheap commercial electric pouch which is canvas or something. I actually like it now. Keep in mind I carry my pouch in a husky bag with my testers, a hammer and bosch 10.8. I lay my pouch on the ground near where I am working. I hate wearing one.:thumbsup:


 

I do the same, pocket my tools and the pouch lays on the ground beside me


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

jrannis said:


> What is it that you guys do with all of these "bags"? What do you keep in there? I see carpenters using them but usually electricians have a cotton nail apron with maybe a setup for trimming out and maybe another one for hanging fixtures.
> Seems like way over kill...
> What do those bags weigh in at when they are fully loaded?


I dont know the exact weight, it depends on what I am doing, if I am roughing in ill have just my strippers, knife, *****. If I am doing a service call then my pouch is pretty loaded because you never know what kind of FUBAR situation your going to run into. The other side has staples, wire nuts, and assorted screws. I have considered trying that carhartt apron, seems like everyone is pretty happy with it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jrannis said:


> What is it that you guys do with all of these "bags"? What do you keep in there? I see carpenters using them but usually electricians have a cotton nail apron with maybe a setup for trimming out and maybe another one for hanging fixtures.
> Seems like way over kill...
> What do those bags weigh in at when they are fully loaded?


This is about as loaded as my set-up ever gets. I have a tote that I keep a lot more tools in and swap out for other tools as I need them. If I'm roughing in I just keep the beater and a #2 ph and leave the rest of the screwdrivers in the tote. On the left side I carry a hammer if I need it and needle nose, usually i carry a unibit with me as well.

Depends on what work I'm doing but I pretty much always carry wirenuts, screws, staples etc.
It really doesn't weigh that much but I've worked with guys who carry every tool they own which is crazy imo.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I use this nail apron.http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...0101&langId=-1&productId=111787&storeId=10051


That is nice. Gotta try it.

This is close to the one I use everyday:

http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/5119.html





.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jrannis said:


> That is nice. Gotta try it.
> 
> This is close to the one I use everyday:
> 
> ...


I carry that one also and put what I need to in the small pouch and I still have the larger one with a tap, needle nose or something that I don't need in the little one.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> This is about as loaded as my set-up ever gets. I have a tote that I keep a lot more tools in and swap out for other tools as I need them. If I'm roughing in I just keep the beater and a #2 ph and leave the rest of the screwdrivers in the tote. On the left side I carry a hammer if I need it and needle nose, usually i carry a unibit with me as well.
> 
> Depends on what work I'm doing but I pretty much always carry wirenuts, screws, staples etc.
> It really doesn't weigh that much but I've worked with guys who carry every tool they own which is crazy imo.


That's about as much as I carry in my pouch as well, and it's still given me back problems.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm still trying to decide what works best for me.
In my industrial past I had an 800lb roll cabinet that I moved around from job to job. No tool belt required. I added a tool belt for ladder work, then switched to a small tray-type tote like this, and that worked well until I got into service work where I found that the tote could fall over in the van and stuff could fall out. I switched to a big bag like this which, when zipped shut, couldn't lose anything. That has been working, but now that I'm doing more construction-oriented stuff, I've found myself wanting a tool belt again, so right now I have something not entirely different from the big belt referenced in this thread. The drawback to the big belt is that it can be hard getting through doorways when I have to work around soft wall compound (I have to work during the sheet-rock phase on this job, not before it).

I'm mostly liking the big-tool-belt concept, but I think I'll try adding suspenders as I seem to have to crank it *really* tight to keep it from slipping.

About the only thing I haven't tried yet is a bucket-boss approach (which would have the same drawbacks as the tray-type units). 

An approach that I would really *like* to try would be to have a rolling cart, probably a plastic Rubbermaid one, which could have parts and tools on the top of it, and my big tool bag and a box for garbage on the bottom of it. For wiring an office I think that would be fabulous.

Mike


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I would try and get a wider belt; 2-1/2"-3", they really make a difference if your not using suspenders. 

http://www.acetoolonline.com/product-p/clc-962s.htm

mikeg_05: CLC also make white nail bags.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/CLC-Nail-And-Tool-Bags-s/3882.htm


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't understand all you guys that want to carry the entire Graybar catalogue on your belts.. I don't see how you can get anything done weighted down that way. 

I stock a bag with all the tools I might need on a given project, and pull out the sockets or wrenches or nut drivers and screwdrivers I might need on a particular project as needed..

Everything else is available from the back of my Chevy Avalanche which serves as my gang box.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

<-----is waiting for a "trunk slammer" comment:jester:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

These are the best Electrician's pouches hands down.

http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Adam12 said:


> These are the best Electrician's pouches hands down.
> 
> http://www.boulderbag.com/electrian.htm


I couldn't imagine carrying all that. Who actual carries a hammer around with them all day unless they are roughing in? And when roughing in, what the hell do you need all those other tools for?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Interlock said:


> I couldn't imagine carrying all that. Who actual carries a hammer around with them all day unless they are roughing in? And when roughing in, what the hell do you need all those other tools for?


 
No $hit, they're just pictures. :blink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would buy beer with the money and get a five gallon bucket for the tools and a free nail apron from HD. I hate pouches, but love nail aprons.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I would buy beer with the money and get a five gallon bucket for the tools and a free nail apron from HD. I hate pouches, but love nail aprons.


I spent the $17 on a Carhartt apron. It's much better than the free ones, it lasts a long time, and it has a real belt instead of strings to tie together.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Interlock said:


> I spent the $17 on a Carhartt apron. It's much better than the free ones, it lasts a long time, and it has a real belt instead of strings to tie together.


 I love my Carhartt nail apron.:thumbsup:


----------

